

Ask HN: HTTPS Where can I get a cheap certificate? - dawie

I need to have HTTPS running on my site. I am hosting it with Dreamhost. What is the quickest and cheapest way to get up and running?
======
there
if you want a certificate that works with pretty much every modern browser,
you can get a free one from startssl in about 10 minutes:

<http://www.startssl.com/?app=1>

otherwise there are a number of places that may give you slightly more
coverage for older browsers for like $10. i used <http://www.cheapssls.com/>
for a discounted wildcard ssl cert from them the other week (the actual certs
they sell come from reputable companies).

~~~
agl
StartSSL is also my recommendation, although the site can be a little
difficult to use. See if this helps:

[https://github.com/ioerror/duraconf/blob/master/startssl/REA...](https://github.com/ioerror/duraconf/blob/master/startssl/README.markdown)

------
d_r
As much as I dislike GoDaddy, I've used them in the past and it was fine and
affordable. FYI, if you do use GoDaddy (and some other providers), you need to
specify an "intermediate" certificate since their own certificate is not
directly trusted by root CAs. This is transparent to the end user as long as
you set it up correctly on your box. More here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=d_r>

NameCheap, my current registrar of choice, gives out free SSL certs with
domain registrations (and I think transfers.) Haven't tried using their certs
yet, though.

------
alex_smith
It depends upon your requirements. If you just need to show an https to your
users, then you can try namecheap.com or even <http://www.rapidsslonline.com>
(strongly recommended). The latter one provides better support. Both will
provide a rapidssl certificates for around $10-11 for a year.

------
jolan
Dreamhost sells them for $15 and if you're using their panel will also handle
installation and setup.

~~~
dawie
I went with Dreamhost, because I use their Panel. It's cheap and works well
for now...

------
mrduncan
If you do decide to go with GoDaddy, you can save a considerable amount of
money by googling for "ssl certificate" instead of going directly to their
website.

Their advertisement price is $12.99 per year (it's $49.99 per year on their
website).

~~~
PonyGumbo
Keep in mind that if you have an automatic renewal, it will renew at the full
list price.

